# Как лечить свой недуг?



## Drummer (9 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте ! У меня грыжи поясничного отдела: l2-3 5mm, l3-4 5mm, l4-5 6mm, протрузия 4 mm l5-s1. Антелистез l5 на 4mm. Как лечить все это безобразие? Консервативное или хирургическое лечение?


----------



## Dzirt (9 Фев 2017)

Drummer написал(а):


> Здравствуйте ! У меня грыжи поясничного отдела: l2-3 5mm, l3-4 5mm, l4-5 6mm, протрузия 4 mm l5-s1. Антелистез l5 на 4mm. Как лечить все это безобразие? Консервативное или хирургическое лечение? Посмотреть вложение 98389 Посмотреть вложение 98390


Если хотите получить от врачей развернутый ответ, придется выложить больше снимков мрт/описать жалобы на данный момент.
А так ответят - консервативно, такой исчерпывающий ответ вас устроит )) ?


----------



## La murr (9 Фев 2017)

@Drummer, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

